# I need some help on how to put my Samsung Intensity phone into modem mode



## jrdngreenberg3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a Samsung Intensity model U-450 Verizon samsung phone. Now I am not so sure on how to put this phone into modem mode. Do I need to insert a Micro sd card into the phone, and then the modem mode will enable? Just let me know on how to do that. And I would also like to know on how my dial up through bluetooth as well. Like I want to know on how to use the modem mode with Dial up networking (DUN on my Samsung Intensity model 450. And I also have a Samsung Brightside phone. 


And that has a modem mode right in the phone settings. And I had no problem connecting to the dial up modem on this phone. Except that when I just connect to the dial up connection on my laptop from the phone, it dsconnects me in like a few seconds. Now what is up with that? I have no idea on why it does that for. And there is a plan for this Verizon Brightside phone. But why does it disconnect for though? Please let me know on how to resolve that please. So please get back to me asap on this. And explain to me on how to get my modem mode working on my Samsung Intensity 450 model phone. So please get back to me soon. So thank you very much! :angry:  :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check here SCH-U450 - FAQ List : Verizon Wireless Cell Phones | Samsung


----------

